# What Is Your Idea Of A Youth Rifle ?



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

GF wants to get her son (small framed 11 year old) A youth rifle for Deer hunting. My boys were brought up using a .30-.30 So what would be a good caliber .270 .243 ? I hate to see spending money on somthing that will be passed on in 5 or 6 years.


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

My husband says .243 or .223 he says the ammo for a .223 is fairly available and it doesn't have a lot of knock down power but should suit for a younger smaller fellow.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Main thing is to get a lighter recoiling rifle that fits him/her. Several companies make youth rifles that have stocks with shorter pull lengths for smaller people. The stock can be replaced when the kid grows and the rifle is still serviceable. I started one of mine with a youth model 7 Remington in .308 but used light bullets and loads. He killed several deer with it with no problems. My other boy started with a .223 and he has also killed several deer with the .223 loaded with deer-appropriate bullets. I was never particularly fond of the .243 but it is often used as a youth round. I think the .260 or 7/08 are better but they do have less ammo choices and lesser availability. Good luck. TTT


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd consider a .243 savage model 10Y. It's got a youth stock on it for the short length of pull needed for kids/women.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

better to purchase a rifle that fits (lop and balance) and in a light caliper than build bad habits that take many hours of coaching to over come,


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Whatever you get, make sure it's light weight, and in a single shot. When they can only load one shell at a time, it makes them patient enough to make the shot count. Also, make sure the caliber is legal for deer hunting. Here in Oklahoma it has to be able to shoot a 55 grain bullet or larger.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My Grandson shoots .243 but hates it.Its a Rossi,needs a Scope I don't care for the Sights.

But as far as hunting I believe a kid needs years killing Squirrels with .22 before ever thinking of Deer but thats my .02.

Grandson asked when I killed my first Deer? Like I told him I was married and his Uncle was a Baby.But again we didn't have that many Deer and no Turkeys.

big rockpile


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Start them with .38 revolver loads and when they get ready to move up, load up with .357 magnum. They get used to 1 rifle but low recoil, never want a young'un to feel they need to flinch when they pull a trigger. I would have started them with a single shot .22 before but this rifle is a good starting point....James

http://www.gunblast.com/Winchester-Ranger357.htm


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd get a Remington Model 7, in either 243 or 7mm/08

The youth model will have a shorter length of pull, but if he outgrows it, you can get a full sized stock to fit.

A 30-30 will have limited range, and they really aren't that comfortable to shoot compared to a better fitting rifle


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Think I will go with the .243. Yes I agree about starting out with a .22 to LEARN how to shoot..just wanted info on the smaller rifles. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I started my girls out with a Browning A Bolt .243 Nice shooting rifle with plenty of knock down power.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree with a few others-.243 or 7/08.....if it were me a 7/08-it's a very versatile rd,esp if you reload.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Get a youth sized .30-06 that can have the stock changed as he grows. use reduced recoil ammo made readily commercially available. Let him decide what year he wants to move up to the full power stuff.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Get a *youth sized .30-06 *


Nobody makes one and thats WAY too much recoil for a beginner


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

I bought my ex a Savage 10Y package in .243. 

It's got the smaller stock on it.

Last year, I bought a Boyd's laminated stock and put on it for me. So now I have a rifle I can use for coyote or letting my daughters use for deer.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

This has reminded me of when my oldest went thru Army basic training. 
At The Rifle Range, he was asked if he was prior service. My son responded no. 
The Drill Sgt. asked him "then why are you shooting like a Marine?" 
My son told him "My Dad taught me how to shoot"..lol


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Nobody makes one and thats WAY too much recoil for a beginner


What part of REDUCED Recoil loads ain't understandable..OP's original post was for an AP caliber that would serve from here on out...they make reduced recoil loads for 30-30 and .270 and some others also..all of the reduced recoil loads can be used by any beginner...You can get a handi-rifle in 30-06(or several other calibers) and put a cheap youth stock on it...:indif:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> What part of REDUCED Recoil loads ain't understandable


It's nearly impossible to *find* "reduced recoil" loads in 30-06.
You can *buy *243 most anywhere that sells any type of ammo

There are NO Youth rifles made in 30-06, because it's simply a poor choice of calibers for smaller beginner shooters



> > OP's original post was *for an AP caliber *that would *serve from here on out*...


Actually, the OP was about a *Youth* rifle in a *DEER* caliber

My Model 7 6mm Remington is about the same power level as a 243, and has been killing deer for over 35 years. 

It's a light weight rifle that's fun to carry and fun to shoot, and with the *right bullet *it can kill anything I'll ever run across.


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

my granddaughter shoots a 30-06 that was her great grandfathers and can shoot deer at 150 - 200 yards consistently and she is 13 been shooting it since she was 10. 
Her daddy taught her well lots of 22 time.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

because they were very avid and into it. The heaviest at that time was a .30/'06 and a 12 gauge slug gun my daughter just loved.

That does not make it right for a young person starting out. I had a couple youth models .243 cause they were cheap and i was short of arm and they fit fine. Killed lotsa stuff with them, and there is no need to down the .243.
After I moved to Alaska, I realized I liked my .243's a lot... excepting bad circumstances with bears, there was no reason not to shoot a .243 even there.

Now since a .243 uses a .308 base cartridge, and my most favoritest caliber in the world is a 6.5 X 55 Swede, and the Rem 7mm/.308 comes in about the best youth rifles, I'd have to give my thumbs up to a 7MM/.308 in a Model 7 Youth config, plenty of ammo availablity and the ability to take bear and elk, and ballistics that mimic the 6.5 X 55 Swede, without the ammo supply hassles. A .308 case load of powder is by far enuf to do the job, and the 7mm 120 gr bullet will do it all just fine out to about 350 yrs point blank, so I cant think of a better combo of power, shootablity, portablity and ease of use for a youth, where the rifle will be all they might want save a serious dangerous game weapon for which I like the 12 ga. Failing all that the .243 is fine.

Besides my handloaded .45/'70, my heaviest piece was a Ruger 77 Heavy Bbl in . 338 Win Mag. I found it looking lovely but buggered by a bad home attempt at a muzzle brake. Got it cheap and took it to Gary over at Arctic Gunworks, to get rid of the botched muzzle brake and for a slight additional charge he gave me an integral muzzle brake, which in combination with a Pachmayer, gave me a very shootable .338 WinMag that didnt beat me up.

Moral ? Give the kid a decent caliber by having a muzzle brake done to their rifle. Benefit, well besides reduced recoil, you will never lose them in the woods, as the muzzle brake will give their rifle a sound signature all its own, and very distinctive. For this reason, a 7mm / .308 sounds like the ticket to me, a gun they can own and use as long as they ever want.



Kathie said:


> my granddaughter shoots a 30-06 that was her great grandfathers and can shoot deer at 150 - 200 yards consistently and she is 13 been shooting it since she was 10.
> Her daddy taught her well lots of 22 time.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Don't care for a .243, except for varmints. I don't care for the bullet weight, meplat or sectional density of the bullets when it comes to deer sized game.

I have found there to be a substantial increase in killing ability, when moving up to the 25's. A .257 Roberts is a great round, as is a downloaded 25-06.

Not far up the recoil scale is the 260 Remington and the 6.5x55, which are simply outstanding deer cartridges for those of small stature or those who are recoil shy.

My 2 cents....


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

Rossi and HR make nice single shot rifles in all calibers. I reccomend the single shot for a
couple of strong reasons. Light weight and safe not to mention it teaches the importance of that first shot being well placed......


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Another option is the 7.62x39. My son preferred shooting my Yugo SKS when he was younger and smaller.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I reccomend the single shot for a couple of strong reasons.
> 
> *Light weight and safe *not to mention it teaches the importance of that first shot being well placed......


Lighter weight means more felt recoil.

I really don't see them as "safer" since you don't have to put more than one round in any gun.

The only advantage I see to the most single shots is initial cost


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Shot placement matters-one of the famous African PHs in the 40-50s killed over 150 elephants(mostly rogues)with a 6.5 Swedish Mauser....
My old ******* buddy lived in Idaho for 15yrs and every deer,elk and bear he killed was with his .243...


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I grew up hunting deer with a Winchester 30-30. Not really a good pick for new hunters. Nowdays there are much better guns. Any bolt gun would be a step up. I'm presently looking at a Savage in 243 or 7mm08 for the boy. With an accutrigger and bedding, a low power scope for the least amount of parralex, it's ideal for close range shooting. For total beginners, a single shot 22 and squirrels. Squirrels in the woods not the city park, test your stalking and shooting skils to the limit for the new hunter.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I'm presently looking at a Savage in 243 or 7mm08 for the boy


The 7mm08 is much better overall, and recoil isn't that much more


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

The only problem BFF is availability of ammo at smaller stores. But I still don't discount the 7mm. I like the bigger hole and wish they produced the 358 Win for a short action non-magnum cartridge. Though any time you launch a heavier bullet there's the chance of heavier recoil. Not good in most young shooters. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The only problem BFF is availability of ammo at smaller stores


It's not as common as 243, so you just have to plan ahead more.
Any place that sells ammo can order it for you

The lighter bullets in the 7mm are nearly the same weight as the heavier 243's .

A lot depends on locations and distances involved.

A 30-30 is all you need if you only hunt heavily wooded areas and short ranges.

Around here there are soybean fields so large you can barely see the far end, so range is limited only by your cartridge and ability

Size of the "average" deer makes a difference also.

Big bodied Northen and Midwestern deer may need a heavier projectile than the smaller built Southern deer.

In the end though, shot placement is still the main thing to worry about.

Lots of decisions, but luckily they are the fun kind


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I used to hunt with a 444. A real crusher. Shot placement was paramount. One year I loaded 240 gr hollow points. Exit wound you could drop a 6 pack in. Way overkill.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

bowdonkey said:


> I used to hunt with a 444. A real crusher. Shot placement was paramount. One year I loaded 240 gr hollow points. Exit wound you could drop a 6 pack in. Way overkill.


Have same problem with my 45/70 w/450gr lead......but you only have to track them 5ft----sideways


----------

